# standard graco 695 UltraMax II upgrade to premium display?



## luca1587 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just bought a standard graco 695 UltraMax II Hi-boy. I see I can buy the display for the premium for $108 and was wondering if I can install it on the standard? Any feedback would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You can PM Mr. Fixit who is a member here. He could probably give you the best answer.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Members need 10 posts to send PMs (anti spam feature).
Here is Mr Fixit's website.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes you can, don't forget to put the tool box


----------



## luca1587 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanx for the replies!! I used it for the first time and I'm happy with the purchase. I've been digging and I think I may have to buy a few more parts to house it, but I'm not sure. I have a 495 st pro and i see that i could buy a display and just plug it in. The standard electric board comes with a plug for the display. I was wondering if it the same with newer models and do I need different housing?

RCP thanks for the web site, I checked out and didn't find anything yet, but Ill look further into his site later. 

Thanks,
Lou with Elite Painting and Remodeling


----------

